# Java Shape3D Example



## Developer_X (18. Aug 2009)

Hi, kann mir einer ein Shape3D Example geben, danke schon mal im voraus developer_X


----------



## max40 (18. Aug 2009)

shape3D Example


----------



## diggaa1984 (19. Aug 2009)

warum erscheint dieses Thema als erster google-Treffer? is ja freaky


----------



## tuxedo (19. Aug 2009)

Viele der Einträge in diesem Forum tauchen sehr weit oben, oder sogar ganz oben auf wenn man nach der Lösung eines Problems googelt, welches bereits hier geschildert wurde.

Kein Plan wie man dieses Top-Ranking bewerkstelligt :-(


----------

